# My B13



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

*My B13 Sentra XE*

I thought I would show you my 94 Sentra XE. Nothing special, all stock right now as you can see. But I have many projects in line as soon as I get the money. BIG PICTURES

front view









My Kenwood head-unit. About the only aftermarket item on my car.









rear view









My ghetto-ass deployed airbag steering wheel held togetehr with tape. 









DAMN! How many miles? :jawdrop:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

holy tape on the steering wheel...

but nice, i've aways been a fan of the B13... 188k miles? nice. keep it going! :thumbup:


----------



## stevensol (Aug 7, 2005)

Pat200sx said:


> holy tape on the steering wheel...
> 
> but nice, i've aways been a fan of the B13... 188k miles? nice. keep it going! :thumbup:


lol, yea I figured that paying 2K for someone to reset an airbag isn't worth it, considering that's about what the car's worth. :thumbdwn: 

So Ima leave the tape on until I get a Grant or Momo wheel. :thumbup:


----------

